# I need a custom rod..



## Sailfish236 (Jan 25, 2011)

This seems like it might be easy enough to almost build myself but since I have no experience I may let someone else do it for me.. I need a cobia rod, all black thread with a a touch of silver (maybe some thin silver bands) and a silver cobia wrap. I plan on adding a black van staal to the rig. I live in Destin, can someone build this for me?
Thanks


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Devildog built me a very nice fly rod for a great price. Shoot him a PM.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

I can build it for you, but be prepared because the most expensive part of that rod will be the cobia weave. I have been working on ling rods for about the last two weeks and have many blanks to select from. Feel free to give me a shout in a pm if interested.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

im in pensacola. if your willin to travel.


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

Billcollector said:


> I can build it for you, but be prepared because the most expensive part of that rod will be the cobia weave. I have been working on ling rods for about the last two weeks and have many blanks to select from. Feel free to give me a shout in a pm if interested.


It was bugging me for awhile trying to figure out who this (new in name for me) rod builder was that was in my area. 
it finally hit me this morning.

I have seen one of this guy's wraps and it was sharp guys he'll do you right


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

billcollector has built some awesome fishin rods, he will get you what you need!


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

Ernie of Linda&Ernie built me a very nice inshore rod for my wife...

P_


----------



## NorthernExposure (Nov 16, 2010)

nice


----------

